# Exterior and interior protection



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna get my brand new 2013 cruze in white summit and black leather, first thing my local dealer offered me is body and interior protection. 

They saying that I won't need to wax the car for at least three years...

Honestly I have no clue if their package is really gonna be good or just extra bucks from me before I leave the door...

However, I really need to protect my car body and the interior. I live in area with real four seasons...heat, rain, hail, gust and snow...

Also, I don't want to wash the car on every week at it's on white color

Any suggestion please?

Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For how much? Think they are just trying to up sell you something.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Most dealer paint protection is just an expensive wax job.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You might want to ask your dealer about 3M protection for your doors though.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm I think it's around 400 bucks


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> You might want to ask your dealer about 3M protection for your doors though.


What do you mean?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> What do you mean?


It's a film that they put on the trim on all four doors. It protects your doors from getting paint chips on the edges of your doors.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Sounds good. I am gonna ask them about it...thanks


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Hushero said:


> Sounds good. I am gonna ask them about it...thanks


Maybe you can get them to give it to you for free for your inconvince.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm interested to know what the interior protection consist of. Probably just 3m scotch guard stuff. Is the exterior paint protection film?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

has anybody got their dealership to do the protective 3m taping for free? I will certainly be skipping their interior/exterior protective products but I am interested in them doing the clear protective 3m taping. After i take it home and give it a good detail first of course.


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Yes...me...I made it as part of the deal negotiation...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hushero said:


> Yes...me...I made it as part of the deal negotiation...


so what all did you say to be able to get it for free?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone for or against exterior or interior protection.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

What about rustproofing is it worth it?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Is 3M protection worth it?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hushero said:


> I'm gonna get my brand new 2013 cruze in white summit and black leather, first thing my local dealer offered me is body and interior protection.
> 
> They saying that I won't need to wax the car for at least three years...
> 
> ...



Couple things i would like to address.

1) No dealer magic wax is going to last.... I own a car wash and i have experimented with packages like that.... I even put one on my cruze... It is alll just propoganda.... While it looks nice for a little bit, it is not permanent... I personally wax my car at least 2 times a month.

2) White cars are incredibly hard to keep looking clean. And no matter how much you wax it or wash it, white cars still show contaminants such as rail dust or industrial fallout. Sorry.

And as far as leather treatment goes... Buy a bottle of meguiars leather conditioner.... Its not too expensive... and it really helps maintain the "new" feeling of the leather... 

At the end of the day however it all depends on how long you want to keep your car? Leather will not crack overnight( normally  ) and White cars will show dirt more than a lot of other colors. But on the plus side to white cars they do not show spiderwebbing marks as easily!

If you really want to take car of your car. Do not spend massive amounts of money on dealership packages... none of them work. Instead spend it towards monthly or annual car wash passes to a good car wash in your area. When the salt hits the best thing you can do for you car is wash it... ESPECIALLY when it is around 40 degrees w/Salt on the car!!!

Whether its soft cloth or touchless that choice is up to you.... But that is an entirely different topic that i could rant on and on about.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Is 3M protection worth it?


3M Protection IMO is worth it... I have seen many cars front bumpers get destroyed from the acid in bugs that they splatter....

However 3M clear bra will not last forever and has to be replaced (If you want it looking good) after damage has been taken... and it looks haggard if bugs or rock chips have messed it up.... But that is a lot cheaper and easier to replace than than repainting the hood and front bumper!


----------

